
Ask HN: Examples of successful Open Source political projects - daleharvey
For the last 10 years or so I have invested quite a lot of my hobby time into OSS projects (primarily PouchDB) however recently have found myself wanting to invest my time and skills into more directly ethical tech.<p>More specifically I am interested in contributing to a specific campaign (Scottish Independence) and while I have a fair amount of experience in building OS projects I have very little experience in politics. I have been finding it hard to think of new projects or even find any examples of projects in this space. I have been reaching out to politically minded people that may have ideas or could possible use help but still have found little to go on.<p>Has anyone else looked to make this jump, seen good crossover projects of OSS and politics, have any advice (or even ideas for projects!)?
======
yorwba
Sounds like you might be interested in pol.is:
[https://pol.is/company](https://pol.is/company)

They're commercial, but there's a less featureful open-source version:
[https://github.com/pol-is/polisServer](https://github.com/pol-is/polisServer)

~~~
daleharvey
Thanks, thats useful (also links to a bunch of very useful articles)

------
daleharvey
For anyone interested I have made a start on this @
[https://yeslabs.scot/](https://yeslabs.scot/), started a few small projects
that have been fun but not much interest or activity so far.

